# Ben henderson sig request



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

TEMPLATE
I have never requested a sig before.

I want a ben henderson sig, obviously 


Pics:

I want this in the middle

















I would like "BENDO" in the top left corner but with the B being bigger then the ENDO, to give an uppercase/lowercase feel but without ENDO actually being lowercase.

In the bottom right i would like xxpillowxxjp.




Colors, i would like the sig to be dark, but without some white contrast around my name and bendo.

I would like for henderson to be the only thing in actual color, and the crowd to be in black/white.


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: Please 



Lots of rep for any attempts!!! Thanks in advance guys (girls)!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is gonna be tough cause of the height of that pic its proportions make it so that if you make that pic only 200 tall its gonna be like 40 pixels wide. If I have time I will give it a try though.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You can always turn the pic sideways so it looks like he's flying like Superman. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

thats actually a great idea.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> thats actually a great idea.


Would it be better if i just found another render? I can do that it will make it alot easier for you


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------

